# starting a new association



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

There will be a meeting to see who is interested in starting a Beekeeping Association in south western counties of Oklahoma.

The meeting will be held at the Community Center at Gould, Ok. on 16 July 2019 at 7pm. The meeting will start at 730 pm until 9pm. All persons interested in Oklahoma and Texas are invited to attend.

The address is 102 Kennedy Ave. Gould, Ok 73544


BeeMan's Apairy
[email protected]


----------

